# Help About keyboard presser



## cielolaine (Apr 22, 2008)

I have no idea about programming so i need help.

can somebody make an application that press special function key (F1-F12) multiple times?
like there is box where you can put the function keys(3 is enough [F1-F3]) and another box for delay.

i have a keypresser but it doesn't include F1-F12.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## a2amali (Dec 11, 2007)

what is it for? What are you trying to do here?


----------



## cielolaine (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm going to use it for ragnarok game, the skill command is on the special function key.
actually i have a key presser application use for tantra games its like this:









but this keypresser is intended for alphanumerical keys only.


----------



## blabla2002 (Apr 6, 2009)

cielolaine said:


> i'm going to use it for ragnarok game, the skill command is on the special function key.
> actually i have a key presser application use for tantra games its like this:
> 
> 
> ...


can you plzz give me the lik or gve that kp too me plzzz i really need it so bad


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey just to give you my ideas, there are certain languages which are designed around advanced macro-writing, and keypresses. When writing a trainer, etc. I use AutoHotkey, which is an easy to learn(took me about 3 hours to get the hang of), interpreted (and compileable) language.
AutoHotkey is based on AutoIT. Personally, i think autohotkey would do you fine for this task... If you decided to try then simply download autoHotkey and read the long getting started tutorial(1-2 hours worth of reading). You'll be able to do this after that.

If you come up with any problems feel free to post them becuase i love playing with that language.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

